# 3000 post per Einstein



## Paulfromitaly

*Anche se con un po' di ritardo ti faccio i miei complimenti per l'aiuto che dai a tutti e per l'autorevolezza delle tue risposte.
Grazie
*


----------



## GavinW

Congrats to a valid forero! Keep 'em coming....


----------



## giovannino

Congratulations from a long-time fan


----------



## housecameron

Congratulazioni e tantissimi complimenti al nostro scienziato preferito 

Relatività generale 
_"Un'ora seduto su una panca in un parco insieme a una bella ragazza passa come se fosse un minuto, mentre un minuto seduto su una stufa bollente sembra un'ora" _
(Albert Einstein)


----------



## Angel.Aura

Bravissimo e auguri doppi!


----------



## TimLA

Congratulations...and E=mc2 !!


----------



## kittykate

Complimenti Einstein, un valido aiuto e grande cortesia 


caterina


----------



## brian

I almost missed it, but I ran as fast as I could! 

COMPLIMENTI!

A forero truly worthy of his username!


----------



## Saoul

God, I was missing it, too! 

Kudos Einstein.


----------



## sam1978

Congratulazioni anche da parte mia!


----------



## alexacohen

Congratulations from one person who once walked the same streets you walked.

Alexa


----------



## Einstein

Thanks to everybody! I've only just seen this thread!
And apologies to anybody that I in turn didn't congratulate when I should have done.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Auguri, Einstein!!  

Elisabetta


----------

